# Waterbending is real.  This is no joke.



## AVGanondorf

So, I just read about a very thrilling post.  Waterbending is real!!!  :O  But you can call it Waterbending, but it's actually hydrokinetics.  A lot of people say that Waterbending is impossible but its not. A few people have been able to harness the power of hydrokinetics. Its not all spiritual, although monks and nomads have claimed their spirits have been cleansed and that they can manipulate different elements. The power of hydrokinetics or "Waterbending" as they call it in Avatar is an extremely rare ability for a human to posses (unlike in Avatar where over half of the Northern Water Tribe can Waterbend). Few people have said they can manipulate water and even fewer have proved it. The only person that has actually Waterbent was an old lady that live in the mountain springs of China called Xi Main.  She made a thin stream of water float up from the surface and touch her fingers, However she died 10 years ago. Nobody has ever found the secret to use hydrokinetic powers so the most feasible thing to do is go by the Avatar route. Learn Ti Chi, which is essential for all Waterbenders. Try to reach spiritual awareness, and if you did, you are by chance one of the luckiest people on Earth. Find someone that can use hydrokinetic powers or a 'Waterbending Master' and see if you can Waterbend.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Pictures or Videos please.


----------



## AVGanondorf

There are actually no pictures or videos, I've searched everywhere... but if someone finds pics and vids, that would be greatly appreciated, because I want to see it too, since it says that she died ten years ago, it must have been recently...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AVGanondorf said:


> There are actually no pictures or videos, I've searched everywhere... but if someone finds pics and vids, that would be greatly appreciated, because I want to see it too, since it says that she died ten years ago, it must have been recently...


 
I don't believe it then.
I prefer hard evidence. Plus given you've probably heard it online it could be fabrication.


----------



## AVGanondorf

The SAME ANSWER was on multiple questions on wikianswers when someone was questioning hydrokinetics.  Why would they lie if they have no purpose in lying?  And it happened 10 years ago..... what is the sense of lying here?  ...it happened most recently.  It's basically static electricity.  It can bend water.  And by the way, Xi Main only lifted the water 3 centimeters high and touched the water... so it is very much unlikely that you can attack someone with water like in Avatar.  Try a balloon, I don't know.  Comb your hair 100 times and move the comb to a faucet.  It'll bend it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AVGanondorf said:


> The SAME ANSWER was on multiple questions on wikianswers when someone was questioning hydrokinetics.  Why would they lie if they have no purpose in lying?  And it happened 10 years ago..... what is the sense of lying here?  ...it happened most recently.  It's basically static electricity.  It can bend water.  And by the way, Xi Main only lifted the water 3 centimeters high and touched the water... so it is very much unlikely that you can attack someone with water like in Avatar.  Try a balloon, I don't know.  Comb your hair 100 times and move the comb to a faucet.  It'll bend it.


 
It's the internet. People lie.
Just take this **** with a pinch of salt. People make false accoutns for this stuff, it sounds sad and unbelievable but it does happen.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Why would hundreds of people lie if hundreds of people saw them do it?  ...and it's not that hard to believe from the start, anyway.  It's static electricity.  If you REALLY believe in this, try doing it yourself.  I'm sure it will work, if you have spiritual awareness.  And...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcHDgMWBCl4

Here's your hard evidence.


----------



## AVGanondorf

AVGanondorf said:


> Why would hundreds of people lie if hundreds of people saw them do it?  ...and it's not that hard to believe from the start, anyway.  It's static electricity.  If you REALLY believe in this, try doing it yourself.  I'm sure it will work, if you have spiritual awareness.  And...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcHDgMWBCl4
> 
> Here's your hard evidence.


 
Go to 3:12


----------



## AVGanondorf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZguC14OgJM&feature=related

This is just awesome.


----------



## AVGanondorf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF7FrR-z7Vg&feature=related

That's all I could find for now.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I wanna see some earthbending, then we'll talk. XD


----------



## M.M.

I'm calling BS on this one.


----------



## M.M.

AVGanondorf said:


> Why would hundreds of people lie if hundreds of people saw them do it?  ...and it's not that hard to believe from the start, anyway.  It's static electricity.  If you REALLY believe in this, try doing it yourself.  I'm sure it will work, if you have spiritual awareness.  And...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcHDgMWBCl4
> 
> Here's your hard evidence.



All of it is fake. People will do anything for attention.


----------



## AVGanondorf

M.M. said:


> All of it is fake. People will do anything for attention.


 
Yyyyeeeeeeeeeeeaaaahhh, maybe you're right.  But the rest of the videos are true.


----------



## AVGanondorf

So now do you understand that hydrokinetics are true, Aeri Tyaelaria?


----------



## Josh

AVGanondorf said:


> So now do you understand that hydrokinetics are true, Aeri Tyaelaria?


 You do not understand, It is only Aeri who knows that truth about everything!


----------



## D1llon

AVGanondorf said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZguC14OgJM&feature=related
> 
> This is just awesome.


 This happens when you have a charge, I forget the exact details but I did this in middle school but with a balloon and the same effect occurred. 

The second video looks like it could have been faked but the first one you posted with the various water wheels...ehh maybe :/


----------



## M.M.

"Believe nothing, no matter where you read it, or who said it, no matter if I have said it, unless it agrees with your own reason and your own common sense." -Buddha


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Josh said:


> You do not understand, It is only Aeri who knows that truth about everything!


 
Listen to this guy. He knows what he is talking about.

I created the earth and the heavens and I can tell you now. Without static electricity or some form of trickery this cannot be done....Except for by me :|


----------



## Bacon Boy

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Listen to this guy. He knows what he is talking about.
> 
> I created the earth and the heavens and I can tell you now. Without static electricity or some form of trickery this cannot be done....Except for by me :|


 
I know there's a huge grammatical error in there, I just know it.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Listen to this guy. He knows what he is talking about.
> 
> I created the earth and the heavens and I can tell you now. Without static electricity or some form of trickery this cannot be done....Except for by me :|


 
Ummm... that's what I've been trying to PROVE here.  I posted about static electricity on the first page... you can't really waterbend without it!?  Now THAT is impossible.  Did you even read what I posted?  And there is absolutely NO trickery here.  The videos, maybe.  Only some.  But the whole concept about Waterbending/Hydrokinetics is totally true.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I know there's a huge grammatical error in there, I just know it.


 
Are you talking about the Earth and the Heavens, or the "trickery" part of the post?  I agree with you on the latter.


----------



## «Jack»

I'm just going to go ahead and say that anything that involves mental creation of energy is bull****.
Those stasis fields or whatever go against every law of physics and therefore cannot exist.


----------



## AVGanondorf

?Jack? said:


> I'm just going to go ahead and say that anything that involves mental creation of energy is bull****.
> Those stasis fields or whatever go against every law of physics and therefore cannot exist.


 
...I... cannot even tell you how WRONG you are.  I'm just going to leave it at that.  My words will be pointless, so why even bother typing.


----------



## «Jack»

AVGanondorf said:


> ...I... cannot even tell you how WRONG you are.  I'm just going to leave it at that.  My words will be pointless, so why even bother typing.


 
Because obviously you can explain away the fundamental principles of energy to account for someone using their mind to "control" it.


----------



## AVGanondorf

?Jack? said:


> Because obviously you can explain away the fundamental principles of energy to account for someone using their mind to "control" it.


 
I'm no Ti Chi Master, but I'm positive it's true.  Go and ask them, they'll give you the answer.  But don't bad mouth anything that you can't explain.  And by the way, the thread started with me just giving the idea of waterbending...


----------



## Sporge27

Eh... static electricity affecting water sure... mind causing static electricity doubtful...  I mean sure neurons use small electric charges, but they don't charge you up, otherwise your head should probably be in a constant state of frizzed hair considering how many nerve endings are in the brain...

That said some people can do really cool tricks, just there is normally something hidden behind it.  Often less cool than it seemed at first.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> Go to 3:12


 
That... that was literally nothing.  That's how those toys are supposed to work.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> ...I... cannot even tell you how WRONG you are.  I'm just going to leave it at that.  My words will be pointless, so why even bother typing.


 
That sounds a lot more like an inability to refute his statement, rather than an inclination not to.

All I've seen in this thread is claims that you have absolute belief in this, but you haven't actually produced a scrap of real evidence showing how it works.  Just a bunch of YouTube videos by people with questionable sanity.


----------



## Josh

I actually feel like learning telekinesis, But I have no idea if it is real.


----------



## Brad

99% of the internet is made up of liers and guys pretending to be girls on World of Warcraft....


----------



## AVGanondorf

Brad said:


> 99% of the internet is made up of liers and guys pretending to be girls on World of Warcraft....


 
Excuse me, but energy is NOT a LIE.  Learn Ti Chi.  Maybe there are some people that PRETEND doing it, but the CONCEPT is absolutely NOT a lie.


----------



## «Jack»

AVGanondorf said:


> Excuse me, but energy is NOT a LIE.  Learn Ti Chi.  Maybe there are some people that PRETEND doing it, but the CONCEPT is absolutely NOT a lie.


 
There energy that they're claiming to use is absolutely a lie.
Violates the Universal Law of Gravitation and First Law of Thermodynamics


----------



## bittermeat

Oh. I wish.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Lol The advertisement is Avatar


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> Excuse me, but energy is NOT a LIE.  Learn Ti Chi.  Maybe there are some people that PRETEND doing it, but the CONCEPT is absolutely NOT a lie.


 
You're talking about two entirely different concepts.  Energy is a measure of work and is measured in Joules.  Tai Chi is a kind of martial art.


----------



## PoxyLemon

As true as that is he is refering to Chi energy although I must say those videos are fake, anyone can fake them you just have to know the science behind it


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AVGanondorf said:


> Excuse me, but energy is NOT a LIE.  Learn Ti Chi.  Maybe there are some people that PRETEND doing it, but the CONCEPT is absolutely NOT a lie.


 
.........................................................................

FAIL


----------



## bittermeat

EVIDENCE.DERP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Rtcv6a4p90&playnext=1&list=PLD7C217BFE7989DEC


----------



## AVGanondorf

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> .........................................................................
> 
> FAIL


I think you are the one who just failed.  The Bell Tree is impossible.  I am not continuing this thread.  Sharing the idea... I do not care if the videos are FAKE!  The concept is not fake.  I know some videos are not true, but the whole idea is true.  Why can't you understand it?  You do not have an open-mind.


----------



## AVGanondorf

bittermeat said:


> EVIDENCE.DERP
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Rtcv6a4p90&playnext=1&list=PLD7C217BFE7989DEC


 
Yeah... ha-ha.  :|


----------



## AVGanondorf

HARD R said:


> As true as that is he is refering to Chi energy although I must say those videos are fake, anyone can fake them you just have to know the science behind it


 
Well, I know you can fake them as long as one knows the "science behind it".  But... again, maybe their fake, but the idea is not.  Sorry I have to repeat this over and over again, but you just don't get it...


----------



## AVGanondorf

Sorry guys, but I just sounded like an idiot.    Sorry, but you have to keep an open mind about things.  It's not THAT unbelievable.    Believe it, do not believe it, I don't care.  I just opened a thread and wanted to see who supports the idea or not.  That's basically it...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AVGanondorf said:


> I think you are the one who just failed.  The Bell Tree is impossible.  I am not continuing this thread.  Sharing the idea... I do not care if the videos are FAKE!  The concept is not fake.  I know some videos are not true, but the whole idea is true.  Why can't you understand it?  You do not have an open-mind.


 
No your statement on Tai-Chi is fail.


----------



## Jas0n

AVGanondorf said:


> Well, I know you can fake them as long as one knows the "science behind it".  But... again, maybe their fake, but the idea is not.  Sorry I have to repeat this over and over again, but you just don't get it...


 
You sir, are an idiot. Yes, chi is a very real concept but in no way will its "power" allow you to manipulate water molecules.

Do your research before you start spouting bull****.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Jas0n said:


> You sir, are an idiot. Yes, chi is a very real concept but in no way will its "power" allow you to manipulate water molecules.
> 
> Do your research before you start spouting bull****.


 
This minus the swears.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Jas0n said:


> You sir, are an idiot. Yes, chi is a very real concept but in no way will its "power" allow you to manipulate water molecules.
> 
> Do your research before you start spouting bull****.


 
You sir, cannot read.  I said on the first page that it is static electricity.  Huh?  ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AVGanondorf said:


> You sir, cannot read.  I said on the first page that it is static electricity.  Huh?  ...


 


AVGanondorf said:


> Excuse me, but energy is NOT a LIE.  Learn Ti Chi.  Maybe there are some people that PRETEND doing it, but the CONCEPT is absolutely NOT a lie.



/derp.


----------



## Jas0n

AVGanondorf said:


> You sir, cannot read.  I said on the first page that it is static electricity.  Huh?  ...


 
And you think it's possible to morph the static electricity to bend water at will?


----------



## AVGanondorf

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> /derp.


 
Um... I said Tai Chi involves Energy.  NOT WATERBENDING.  ...derp.  It is getting awfully abstract at this point.  All I'm saying is, (Not looking at my previous posts) is that Waterbending is static electricity and Tai Chi is Energy that cannot manipulate water molecules, but it is somehow very similar to waterbending/hydrokinetics.  That's all it is.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Jas0n said:


> And you think it's possible to morph the static electricity to bend water at will?


 
YES.  Finally, someone got it.  And some actually DID IT.  And why would multiple people lie with the SAME LIE about Xi Main?  She did it.  That's it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Jas0n said:


> And you think it's possible to morph the static electricity to bend water at will?


 
I can, being God and all. AND I DON'T EVEN NEED THE STATIC ELECTRICITY!!

Plus Moses did with just a staff I gave him. Shame he sold it for cheap prostitutes.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AVGanondorf said:


> YES.  Finally, someone got it.  And some actually DID IT.  And why would multiple people lie with the SAME LIE about Xi Main?  She did it.  That's it.


 
Camera tricks /derp.

Shame she isn't alive to do it ALL AGAIN.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I can, being God and all. AND I DON'T EVEN NEED THE STATIC ELECTRICITY!!
> 
> Plus Moses did with just a staff I gave him. Shame he sold it for cheap prostitutes.


 
Yeah, shame you do not have any backup to support your logic, and starting to post jokes that are not even close to this thread.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AVGanondorf said:


> Yeah, shame you do not have any backup to support your logic, and starting to post jokes that are not even close to this thread.


 
I do have logic to support it.
It's called my own.

And as God it's final B|


----------



## AVGanondorf

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Camera tricks /derp.
> 
> Shame she isn't alive to do it ALL AGAIN.


 
...she died 10 years ago.  You're a complete idiot.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AVGanondorf said:


> ...she died 10 years ago.  You're a complete idiot.


 
How the **** am I the idiot? I just said she is dead.
THEY STILL HAD CAMERA TRICKS 10 YEARS AGO. And CGI.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> How the **** am I the idiot?
> THEY STILL HAD CAMERA TRICKS 10 YEARS AGO. And CGI.


 
What do you mean camera tricks!?  People saw it LIVE.  If there were camera tricks, we would have footage.  Hence, I still think you're an idiot.  And no need for immature cursing and swearing.  Explain why there's no footage if there were camera tricks.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AVGanondorf said:


> What do you mean camera tricks!?  People saw it LIVE.  If there were camera tricks, we would have footage.  Hence, I still think you're an idiot.  And no need for immature cursing and swearing.  Explain why there's no footage if there were camera tricks.


 
Wt...?

People saw her live? 
SO THERES NO DEFINATE PROOF IDIOT.
****. someone needs to grow some braincells.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Wt...?
> 
> People saw her live?
> SO THERES NO DEFINATE PROOF IDIOT.
> ****. someone needs to grow some braincells.


 
Wait a minute... I meant "live" as "in person".  And I seriously doubt that an old Chinese woman living in the mountains would be a magician.  :/


----------



## Jas0n

AVGanondorf said:


> YES.  Finally, someone got it.  And some actually DID IT.  And why would multiple people lie with the SAME LIE about Xi Main?  She did it.  That's it.


 
How do you scientifically explain bending static electricity, let alone using it to manipulate water?


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AVGanondorf said:


> Wait a minute... I meant "live" as "in person".  And I seriously doubt that an old Chinese woman living in the mountains would be a magician.  :/


 
Wtf....

This makes even LESS sense.

So some guy saw some chinese woman and claims she can bend water? Wtf are you saying because you're points are ****ing confusing...and idiotic.

And people can learn 'tricks' no matter where they hell they are in the world. God, are you SERIOUSLY that dumb?!


----------



## AVGanondorf

Jas0n said:


> How do you scientifically explain bending static electricity, let alone using it to manipulate water?


 
Uhh... because static electricity bends water.  Comb your hair hundred times and move the comb to a faucet.  There's your science.  I'm starting to think that people here confuse the term "Waterbending".  I think they just imagine some cool waterbending moves like in Avatar.  That's not at all what I'm saying here.  I'm saying moving water a couple of inches or something... bending static electricity, I don't know... I just brought the idea up.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Wtf....
> 
> This makes even LESS sense.
> 
> So some guy saw some chinese woman and claims she can bend water? Wtf are you saying because you're points are ****ing confusing...and idiotic.
> 
> And people can learn 'tricks' no matter where they hell they are in the world. God, are you SERIOUSLY that dumb?!


 
I think "YOU'RE" points are idiotic too, and you should go back to grammar school.  Second, I did not say that some guy saw her, I said people saw her waterbend.  And people are not that dumb seeing tricks and believing that is was real and writing it in history.  (Or whatever, just saying it to other people that she can move water).


----------



## Sporge27

AVGanondorf said:


> Uhh... because static electricity bends water.  Comb your hair hundred times and move the comb to a faucet.  There's your science.  I'm starting to think that people here confuse the term "Waterbending".  I think they just imagine some cool waterbending moves like in Avatar.  That's not at all what I'm saying here.  I'm saying moving water a couple of inches or something... bending static electricity, I don't know... I just brought the idea up.


 
Yes but building up static electricity like that has nothing to do with your force of will, it requires an outside force to work.  By that logic, magicians do real magic, because the final result is all that matters.  In fact I can fly, cause I can go on a plane.  I can create light, cause I can flip the electric switch.  I can make fire, cause I know how to create a spark and light a match.  We are all wizards assuming the correct material components nowadays, I mean go back in time with wonders of today, and yeah you would be a wizard   It just isn't as mystical as some people make it.  Making things seem mystical isn't always bad, but it is almost always misleading in some way, shape or form.


----------



## Josh

I find it really, really sad that people are debating because they don't believe that someone bended water...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AVGanondorf said:


> I think "YOU'RE" points are idiotic too, and you should go back to grammar school.  Second, I did not say that some guy saw her, I said people saw her waterbend.  And people are not that dumb seeing tricks and believing that is was real and writing it in history.  (Or whatever, just saying it to other people that she can move water).


 
It's called typing at 3am. Grammar = fail then.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> It's called typing at 3am. Grammar = fail then.


 
If you know you're not going to type coherently at 3 a.m. in the morning, then why do it?


----------



## AVGanondorf

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> It's called typing at 3am. Grammar = fail then.


 
You know, I was typing at 3:00am, too.  So... yeah.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Sporge27 said:


> Yes but building up static electricity like that has nothing to do with your force of will, it requires an outside force to work.  By that logic, magicians do real magic, because the final result is all that matters.  In fact I can fly, cause I can go on a plane.  I can create light, cause I can flip the electric switch.  I can make fire, cause I know how to create a spark and light a match.  We are all wizards assuming the correct material components nowadays, I mean go back in time with wonders of today, and yeah you would be a wizard   It just isn't as mystical as some people make it.  Making things seem mystical isn't always bad, but it is almost always misleading in some way, shape or form.


 
That's what I'm saying, it's not that unbelievable or mystical.  I don't know how to build static electricity by force of will, but somehow she did it, so there must be an explanation.  She had spiritual awareness, maybe that, I don't know.  But when you all say that it can be a lie, it's just so hard to believe that a lot of people would think a trick was true, and post it all over the world.  It just seems so unlikely... but what I don't know, is that how Xi Main is unpopular these days... everyone says that "she was the first person ever to prove hydrokinetics", and keeping that in mind, seeing how she is so unpopular, SOUNDS like it is fake.  But if so many people are saying the same exact answer when someone is asking, "Can you move water", they tell about Xi Main.

I think we all exaggerate about this whole idea just a LITTLE bit, you know?  Maybe people are still thinking about this, and proving this.


----------



## zantrul

I beleive you!


----------



## AVGanondorf

Josh said:


> I find it really, really sad that people are debating because they don't believe that someone bended water...


 
Same here... I just posted a thread about this... turned into a big argument.


----------



## AVGanondorf

zantrul said:


> I beleive you!


 
Thanks, zantrul.


----------



## Morkie

Controlling things with your mind is impossible.

You fail.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Morkie said:


> Controlling things with your mind is impossible.
> 
> You fail.


 
...what are you talking about?  I said with static electricity.  God, does ANYONE read my posts or WHAT?  Find me a sentence where I say that "You can control water with your mind and not static electricity"... okay?  God.


----------



## AVGanondorf

AVGanondorf said:


> ...what are you talking about?  I said with static electricity.  God, does ANYONE read my posts or WHAT?  Find me a sentence where I say that "You can control water with your mind and not static electricity"... okay?  God.


 
And what is this obsession with the word "Fail"?  No one failed here, we are just arguing like immature children.  (Excluding me, of course)


----------



## AVGanondorf

AVGanondorf said:


> And what is this obsession with the word "Fail"?  No one failed here, we are just arguing like immature children.  (Excluding me, of course)


 
"Excluding me, of course" is not a joke if you thought that way.  Just some people read posts and some people do not.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Triple Posting?


----------



## AVGanondorf

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Triple Posting?


 
...so?  I proved my point unlike anybody else here.  And you don't have to verify that I posted three times, I can count... and read, if you're asking me this, too.    Unlike anybody else here.  And, who somehow got the idea of mind controlling that has never been a part of this thread.


----------



## Bacon Boy

You can put all of your posts into one post. You can quote more than one thing at a time, you know. You don't need a page of posts to make your point.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> You can put all of your posts into one post. You can quote more than one thing at a time, you know. You don't need a page of posts to make your point.


 
Yeah... well, when I was posting the first post, I had another idea of posting something else, so I posted another post.  But when I posted a second one, I had another idea of posting something more.  So I posted a third one...

Hmm... I could have edited my post, but... you got me there.


----------



## Mino

bittermeat said:


> EVIDENCE.DERP
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Rtcv6a4p90&playnext=1&list=PLD7C217BFE7989DEC


 
Holy.  ****ing.  ****.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> Sorry guys, but I just sounded like an idiot.    Sorry, but you have to keep an open mind about things.  It's not THAT unbelievable.    Believe it, do not believe it, I don't care.  I just opened a thread and wanted to see who supports the idea or not.  That's basically it...


 
There's a difference between "keeping an open mind" and "believing in something without evidence and disregarding all evidence to the contrary".  Seriously.  And yes, it is that unbelievable.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> YES.  Finally, someone got it.  And some actually DID IT.  And why would multiple people lie with the SAME LIE about Xi Main?  She did it.  That's it.


 
Really?  Who did this?  Some guy on YouTube?  Excuse me if I find that source to be less than reputable.  Or did you mean that woman in China or where ever?  The one that is _dead and gone_?  How is that positive evidence?  All you have is a story about a woman that supposedly could do this.  Yet it is never explained how she did it, nor is there any evidence to show she did.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Trevor said:


> There's a difference between "keeping an open mind" and "believing in something without evidence and disregarding all evidence to the contrary".  Seriously.  And yes, it is that unbelievable.


 
Wow... how about people believing in God?  There's no evidence there, but people believe in Him anyway... and there will be evidence to this concept sooner or later, I doubt there won't be any.  But, okay, it's your opinion, and I'm not arguing with you.  If it's that unbelievable to you, then..... don't believe it!  :/  It's not like I'm forcing you to believe it.  I'm just giving facts.  But I think it's true.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> Uhh... because static electricity bends water.  Comb your hair hundred times and move the comb to a faucet.  There's your science.  I'm starting to think that people here confuse the term "Waterbending".  I think they just imagine some cool waterbending moves like in Avatar.  That's not at all what I'm saying here.  I'm saying moving water a couple of inches or something... bending static electricity, I don't know... I just brought the idea up.


 
The ****?  If that is all you're talking about, then why all the bull**** YouTube videos and Avatar nonsense?  All that is is positively charged atoms being attracted to negatively charged atoms.  It doesn't take some random woman in China to do that.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> That's what I'm saying, it's not that unbelievable or mystical.  I don't know how to build static electricity by force of will, but somehow she did it, so there must be an explanation.


 
Here's the explanation: she didn't.  She probably never existed.  Where did you even hear about this woman anyways?


----------



## AVGanondorf

Trevor said:


> The ****?  If that is all you're talking about, then why all the bull**** YouTube videos and Avatar nonsense?  All that is is positively charged atoms being attracted to negatively charged atoms.  It doesn't take some random woman in China to do that.


 
THAT IS MY POINT!  But I gave an example about Xi Main, because she was the first person to do it AT WILL, and perform by lifting a thin stream of water 3 centimeters high.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> Wow... how about people believing in God?  There's no evidence there, but people believe in Him anyway... and there will be evidence to this concept sooner or later, I doubt there won't be any.  But, okay, it's your opinion, and I'm not arguing with you.  If it's that unbelievable to you, then..... don't believe it!  :/  It's not like I'm forcing you to believe it.  I'm just giving facts.  But I think it's true.


 
Plenty of people believe they have good reasons for believing in God.  I think they're delusional, but they don't.  It's no different than this Chinese woman you keep bringing up, really.  And it's interesting that you say there will be evidence for conscious manipulation of static electricity (sooner or later, just not yet!) in one breath and then go on to say that you are just stating facts.  The only fact I've seen you state is that someone saw a woman in China manipulate water, and fortunately for those making these fantastic claims, she's dead.  All you are going off of is hearsay and a strange desire to be an Avatar or whatever.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> THAT IS MY POINT!  But I gave an example about Xi Main, because she was the first person to do it AT WILL, and perform by lifting a thin stream of water 3 centimeters high.


 
Where is the evidence of this?  People lie all the damn time.  They distort the truth all the time.  Plus, you don't even know for certain that she didn't just roll around in a bunch of laundry right before lifting this water.  This is doubly unbelievable given it is supposed to come from some remote part of the world.  It's always the remote parts where ignorance abounds and "magic" and other nonsense appears.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> And what is this obsession with the word "Fail"?  No one failed here, we are just arguing like immature children.  (Excluding me, of course)


 
That was... pretty ironic.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> ...so?  I proved my point unlike anybody else here.  And you don't have to verify that I posted three times, I can count... and read, if you're asking me this, too.    Unlike anybody else here.  And, who somehow got the idea of mind controlling that has never been a part of this thread.


 
This sounds suspiciously like, "Blah blah blah, I can't hear you, everyone else is wrong and stupid."  Seriously.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Trevor said:


> Plenty of people believe they have good reasons for believing in God.  I think they're delusional, but they don't.  It's no different than this Chinese woman you keep bringing up, really.  And it's interesting that you say there will be evidence for conscious manipulation of static electricity (sooner or later, just not yet!) in one breath and then go on to say that you are just stating facts.  The only fact I've seen you state is that someone saw a woman in China manipulate water, and fortunately for those making these fantastic claims, she's dead.  All you are going off of is hearsay and a strange desire to be an Avatar or whatever.


 
First of all, there is no Avatar.    And I gave a fact about manipulating water.  It's static electricity, and that is it.  What I don't understand is, people not believing it.  I think what they don't believe is, doing it at will.  But, I already said this, I don't know, too!  I just said if that could be invented or something, that would be great, because you can do it at will by yourself.

And Xi Main being dead doesn't mean she didn't do it... what a stupid statement is that!?


----------



## AVGanondorf

Trevor said:


> This sounds suspiciously like, "Blah blah blah, I can't hear you, everyone else is wrong and stupid."  Seriously.


 
But... they are.   I never said you could control water with your mind.  Hence, everyone is stupid by saying you could.    Seriously... I'm tired of this thread.  AND, by leaving, I wrote a poem for you.

if that's your way of reading what I said, then you shouldn't even post on this thread.

I'll ask Jeremy to close the thread, because I'm tired of it.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Trevor said:


> Where is the evidence of this?  People lie all the damn time.  They distort the truth all the time.  Plus, you don't even know for certain that she didn't just roll around in a bunch of laundry right before lifting this water.  This is doubly unbelievable given it is supposed to come from some remote part of the world.  It's always the remote parts where ignorance abounds and "magic" and other nonsense appears.


 
Well... okay.  Don't believe it.  No argument here.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> If you know you're not going to type coherently at 3 a.m. in the morning, then why do it?


 
I couldn't sleep so I was trying to bore myself into slumber.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> And I gave a fact about manipulating water.  It's static electricity, and that is it.


No, what you said was someone had consciously and purposefully manipulated water.  Whatever "scientific" means you claim they use to do that is irrelevant, because those forces are not conscious.  Also, at the beginning of this thread you were literally claiming that "waterbending is real" and that it was a power only few possessed.  No mention of static electricity or combs, that came much later.  In fact, I went and found the place you copied your original post from.  An anonymous answerer on Answers.com is about as far from a reputable source as you can get.  Note the lack of any referenced material.  Note how this woman came from the "mountain springs" of China.  No actual place or date is given.



AVGanondorf said:


> What I don't understand is, people not believing it.


Because you have yet to give any real evidence, have constantly changed your claims, and have ceaselessly insulted everyone who gives evidence to the contrary.  That's why.



AVGanondorf said:


> I think what they don't believe is, doing it at will.  But, I already said this, I don't know, too!  I just said if that could be invented or something, that would be great, because you can do it at will by yourself.


No, you said it was a real phenomenon.  And have consistently claimed that it has been done.



AVGanondorf said:


> And Xi Main being dead doesn't mean she didn't do it... what a stupid statement is that!?


I was trying to point out the convenience of her being dead for the people making these claims.  Clearly I was too subtle.  If she's dead, then no one could try and find this woman and have her repeat her feat.  Also, by not actually naming any place in China, that also shuts off any attempt to inquire about her.  This has all the markers of a clearly made-up story.  So, perhaps you should try a bit harder to understand what I'm saying before calling my words stupid.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> But... they are.   I never said you could control water with your mind.  Hence, everyone is stupid by saying you could.    Seriously... I'm tired of this thread.  AND, by leaving, I wrote a poem for you.
> 
> if that's your way of reading what I said, then you shouldn't even post on this thread.
> 
> I'll ask Jeremy to close the thread, because I'm tired of it.


 
Or, you could just admit you were wrong instead of being an absolute ass.  Your call, though.  I do always find it funny that people resort to baseless insults whenever their positions are threatened.  The internet is the one place where you can save face without having to face people, why bother with this nonsense?


----------



## AVGanondorf

Trevor said:


> No, what you said was someone had consciously and purposefully manipulated water.  Whatever "scientific" means you claim they use to do that is irrelevant, because those forces are not conscious.  Also, at the beginning of this thread you were literally claiming that "waterbending is real" and that it was a power only few possessed.  No mention of static electricity or combs, that came much later.  In fact, I went and found the place you copied your original post from.  An anonymous answerer on Answers.com is about as far from a reputable source as you can get.  Note the lack of any referenced material.  Note how this woman came from the "mountain springs" of China.  No actual place or date is given.
> 
> 
> Because you have yet to give any real evidence, have constantly changed your claims, and have ceaselessly insulted everyone who gives evidence to the contrary.  That's why.
> 
> 
> No, you said it was a real phenomenon.  And have consistently claimed that it has been done.
> 
> 
> I was trying to point out the convenience of her being dead for the people making these claims.  Clearly I was too subtle.  If she's dead, then no one could try and find this woman and have her repeat her feat.  Also, by not actually naming any place in China, that also shuts off any attempt to inquire about her.  This has all the markers of a clearly made-up story.  So, perhaps you should try a bit harder to understand what I'm saying before calling my words stupid.


 
Quote #1) No mention of static electricity or combs, that came much later?  How about my second or third post?  And Answers.com gave the same answer that many other people did (not copying it).  If there's no date, then that means it's fake?

Quote #2) I did not change my claims in any way shape or form.  I said it's static electricity. And people possessed the power, meaning that they figured it out on their own how to do it.  And if there's no real evidence, doesn't mean it's not true.

Quote #3) I said I know it's true, and I said I don't know how to do it at will, not that I don't know if it's real or not... it's real.

Quote #4) So if there's no location mentioned, CLEARLY it's a made-up story, am I right?  No.  And if you don't believe the story, fine.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Trevor said:


> Or, you could just admit you were wrong instead of being an absolute ass.  Your call, though.  I do always find it funny that people resort to baseless insults whenever their positions are threatened.  The internet is the one place where you can save face without having to face people, why bother with this nonsense?


 
But why the hell would some person lie about what I said!?  What's the sense of that?


----------



## Bacon Boy

AVGanondorf said:


> And if there's no real evidence, doesn't mean it's not true.


 
That's a load of you-know-what. Every religion has some basis of evidence, although others might not acknowledge it as evidence, it's still evidence to the party using it. Whereas you do not seem to have any evidence at all.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> That's a load of you-know-what. Every religion has some basis of evidence, although others might not acknowledge it as evidence, it's still evidence to the party using it. Whereas you do not seem to have any evidence at all.


 
Wait a minute... why could Xi Main just lifted the water 3 centimeters high with ONLY static electricity?  Is that unbelievable?


----------



## Bacon Boy

AVGanondorf said:


> Wait a minute... why could Xi Main just lifted the water 3 centimeters high with ONLY static electricity?  Is that unbelievable?


 
What does that have to do with anything I just said?

Woah, Deja Vu.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> What does that have to do with anything I just said?
> 
> Woah, Deja Vu.


 
...meaning that she could have lifted it with only static electricity.  And what does this have to do with what you said?  Well, you said that there's no evidence in what I said.  Well, how about with only static electricity?  That may be the reason she lifted the water.  So, isn't that evidence?  And if you are looking for proof that she really existed, that's a whole different story.  Many people having the same lie doesn't sound like truth.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AVGanondorf said:


> ...meaning that she could have lifted it with only static electricity.  And what does this have to do with what you said?  Well, you said that there's no evidence in what I said.  Well, how about with only static electricity?  That may be the reason she lifted the water.  So, isn't that evidence?  And if you are looking for proof that she really existed, that's a whole different story.  Many people having the same lie doesn't sound like truth.


 
You didn't state it as static electricity at first. Read a couple of your posts talking about using Tai Chi and your energy to do it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AVGanondorf said:


> ...meaning that she could have lifted it with only static electricity.  And what does this have to do with what you said?  Well, you said that there's no evidence in what I said.  Well, how about with only static electricity?  That may be the reason she lifted the water.  So, isn't that evidence?  And if you are looking for proof that she really existed, that's a whole different story.  Many people having the same lie doesn't sound like truth.


 
....
WE WANT PROOF SHE ACTUALLY DID IT.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> You didn't state it as static electricity at first. Read a couple of your posts talking about using Tai Chi and your energy to do it.


 
I stated Tai Chi because some person didn't believe in energy... this has nothing to do with the concept!!!  Look at my third post in the thread.  I say that "It's basically Static Electricity".


----------



## AVGanondorf

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> ....
> WE WANT PROOF SHE ACTUALLY DID IT.


 
There is no proof.  Not that I know of... go look for some.  I didn't even look for proof that she did it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AVGanondorf said:


> There is no proof.  Not that I know of... go look for some.  I didn't even look for proof that she did it.


 
And it's taken this long for you to admit that?


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> Quote #1) No mention of static electricity or combs, that came much later?  How about my second or third post?  And Answers.com gave the same answer that many other people did (not copying it).  If there's no date, then that means it's fake?


By "much later" I meant after you had already said plenty of nonsense about things other than static electricity.  Answers.com didn't give the answer, someone posting on Answers.com did, that's how sites like that function.  Someone (possibly the same person) copied and pasted the same answer to the questions about Waterbending.  Just like you copied and pasted the answer into your post.  That does nothing to prove the veracity of the claims within the post, at all.  And again, I used the fact that it has no date as another piece of evidence that the story may be made up.  Of course that doesn't prove it's made up, but as I said those who are making up stories have good reasons for making their stories nonspecific.  Even if there was a date, however, that would do nothing to prove it was true, either.



AVGanondorf said:


> Quote #2) I did not change my claims in any way shape or form.  I said it's static electricity. And people possessed the power, meaning that they figured it out on their own how to do it.  And if there's no real evidence, doesn't mean it's not true.


No, you said that after the fact.  This isn't worth debating, you had already regurgitated the bull**** from Answers.com as fact, which contains no mention of static electricity.  The two are not connected.  You're saying the Answers.com quote was talking about using static electricity, but it never says that.

Of course the absence of evidence isn't the absence of truth, but it is a pretty good reason for not putting your belief in something.



AVGanondorf said:


> Quote #3) I said I know it's true, and I said I don't know how to do it at will, not that I don't know if it's real or not... it's real.


If you "know" it is real, then what evidence do you have for that?  A feeling?  That's not a very good way to go about discovering truths about the world.



AVGanondorf said:


> Quote #4) So if there's no location mentioned, CLEARLY it's a made-up story, am I right?  No.  And if you don't believe the story, fine.


Again, I'm not even saying that.  I'm saying it is a strong indicator that the story is made-up.  No matter how many contortions you put my words through, you still haven't given any evidence of the story's veracity.  I clearly don't believe the story, but what I'm doing is giving you reasons why _you_ shouldn't.

Another thing:
The story says she died 10 years ago.  China is a communist country with a very powerful and organized central government.  Yet, no one can find out where this woman lived, or if she existed?  There would surely be records.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> And it's taken this long for you to admit that?


 
Admit what?  That there's no proof?  Yeah, I knew that.  But not admitting that she didn't DO IT.  Maybe she did, but there's no proof of it.  Doesn't mean it's not true.  Example...

If I said that I live underground, would you believe me?  No, but that doesn't mean it's not true, I can live underground, it's that there's no proof of me living there... but... it's true.  I'm underground right now.

Similar story here.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> But why the hell would some person lie about what I said!?  What's the sense of that?


 
People like to make up stories?  People want to mislead people?  Who knows why people do things, but the internet abounds with lies with no explanations.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> Admit what?  That there's no proof?  Yeah, I knew that.  But not admitting that she didn't DO IT.  Maybe she did, but there's no proof of it.  Doesn't mean it's not true.  Example...
> 
> If I said that I live underground, would you believe me?  No, but that doesn't mean it's not true, I can live underground, it's that there's no proof of me living there... but... it's true.  I'm underground right now.
> 
> Similar story here.


 
Alright.  I'd just like to point out then that you've backpedaled from "stating facts" to basically saying, "You can't prove conclusively that it's untrue, so I'm going to believe it just to spite you."


----------



## AVGanondorf

Trevor said:


> Alright.  I'd just like to point out then that you've backpedaled from "stating facts" to basically saying, "You can't prove conclusively that it's untrue, so I'm going to believe it just to spite you."


 
Facts about Static Electricity, not about Xi Main.


----------



## Mino

AVGanondorf said:


> Facts about Static Electricity, not about Xi Main.


At this point, you were talking about static electricity?  Then why all the stuff about God?  Either you were talking specifically about Xi Main's "waterbending" or you were talking about the whole thing in general.


----------



## Jas0n

Trevor said:


> Where is the evidence of this?  People lie all the damn time.  They distort the truth all the time.  Plus, you don't even know for certain that she didn't just roll around in a bunch of laundry right before lifting this water.  This is doubly unbelievable given it is supposed to come from some remote part of the world.  It's always the remote parts where ignorance abounds and "magic" and other nonsense appears.


 
Oh Trevor, you do make me laugh.


----------



## Sporge27

Wow, just wow.  I wrote this huge thing, don't even know how much of it is coherent now... yeah enjoy 

1. Religions don't really have more proof than hearsay nowadays, unless you yourself had a personal experience, so yes believing in this I think is on par with belief in religion.  The main difference is religion even if I believe it to be filled with lies still does have some decent stories to support certain things morally.  Story of the good Samaritan is still one that I like as it teaches to be kind to others and not to judge based on outward appearances or affiliations.  The belief in a God or whatever dependent on the religion is really just there as a means of control.  Not everyone can necessarily be as rational about morality, so having a final judgment from a supernatural being is a good way to scare people into following said morality.  Whereas believing someone could lift water 3 centimeters?  I don't see anything of real worth here.  Is there a point to this?  Any real meaning you can make out of it?

2. People do lie about things for petty things.  Santa Claus.  Why make up a myth about this man?  Cause one month out of the year it gives you an effective tool to control your children?  Cause children will believe it and it is funny?  Because corporations want to sell tons of junk with his image brandished on it and because he isn't real they don't have to pay for the rights to use his image?  There are billions of reasons to lie about things, sometimes they are good, sometimes they are not, but either way it takes some sifting to find the kernel of truth in most stories, and even things you actually see on a daily basis.

3.  Again with the static electricity.  If she could cause static build up in her hand to move the water with only thoughts that is just about as unbelievable as moving the water.  Charging static electricity is not something are neurons are built to do, nor are movements within our body as most parts are built not to have friction within, which is what could cause a buildup.  And if it is something in her biology that lets her do that there still would be science behind it, not just thought.  Electric eels can generate electricity, but it isn't like they just think it and it comes into being, no they need their body systems working properly for it to work.  So is it impossible?  Of course not, but then again in my belief system everything is possible and likely happening somewhere in some plane of existence, at some time, but it is very improbable.  



Sigh, I am sorry if I offend anyone with this.  I understand part of it seems to be mocking belief in general.  If you truly believe in something good for you, just know that not everyone will be able to see things your way and you will have to just deal with it. I, myself, believe in ridiculous things myself that I doubt many of you could even comprehend.  What ultimately matters in matters of faith and belief is the effect it has on you.  For some it is the spark that ignited their altruism, for other it just ignited fanatical rage and obsession.  Belief can be good or bad depending on the person.  What you need to maintain is openness.  Without openness you will condemn those who believe contrary to you, and in the worst cases feel it is your duty to enact the damnation.  But with openness, you will be much more likely to strive to better others.  This does not mean you can't stand up for your beliefs, or even argue against others, but it does mean you should look at the results of that belief and value it based more on that.  Regardless of whether you really believe in karma or not you can see it has worth because it encourages people to act good to others, and in fact that alone makes it ten times more likely to come back ten fold.  But believing some woman in China, who is dead, lifted water 3 centimeters? Does it even matter?  I couldn't bring myself to care if she could walk on water, and people taped it, to me it would be nothing more than a fun tidbit of info unless there was something bigger attached.  

  That being said fantasy is the very first step in making something real, it just often does not take the form originally imagined in.  Conjuring fire like an evil wizard is something grenades and flamethrowers do quite well.  We might not yet fly like birds but we have invented ways to fly.


----------



## Aziz

here is the proof, but its not water bending. its air bending. hence we can conclude that the branch of kinesis is real.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

this entire thread is just. lol


----------



## xara

why do some of ya’ll go searching for old threads i-


----------



## Chris

Not sure how this thread slipped past us the first time, but no good can come from it being bumped so I'll close this here.


----------

